
Clojure 1.1 release - nice1
http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/fa1a750cf5f9ebb1/6c19f007ae38e832?show_docid=6c19f007ae38e832
======
mark_l_watson
Cool, I just upgraded. A long while ago, I used to use Rich Hickey's very nice
LispWorks to Java bridge. I have tried getting into Clojure a few times in the
past, but I kept going back to Common Lisp, Ruby, and Java.

That said, I have in the last week given Clojure some real experimentation
time: set up an IntelliJ (good for Clojure and Scala) project with little
examples for using PostgreSQL, embedded Sesame RDF data store, accessing
CouchDB and MongoDB, and a lot of other small bits of code that are
requirements for common work tasks.

One possibly great thing about Clojure is that it could be effective for just
about everything that I do except web apps (I like Rails :-) The downside of
Clojure is that there is a solid amount of work in Ruby, Common Lisp, and
Java. I am not at all sure if customers would want me to use it.

